# Please someone report this bug....



## graudeejs (Oct 29, 2009)

I found bug
here's screen shot:
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=nbjkre

could someone report this for me....
My head doesn't work any more... I have been programming and debugging for about 18+ hours in C



```
FreeBSD killasmurf86.homepc 8.0-RC2 FreeBSD 8.0-RC2 #0: Tue Oct 27 19:03:37 EET 2009     killasmurf86@killasmurf86.homepc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ANTIGENERIC  i386
```


TIP
look at *enabling pfpf enabled* etc

EDIT:
check other services as well, when i updated FreeBSD, i noticed, that many rc.d scripts were updated in similar faschion

also check if there is already pr for this.... my head doesn't work, i can't even figure out how to describe this


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2009)

Try just doing a `$ su -` first and then start /etc/rc.d/pf.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 29, 2009)

it doesn't matter how you do it, It's still the same


----------



## richardpl (Oct 29, 2009)

First part of message is displayed via rc script and second one is from pfctl.
pfctl need change or somehow put its output into /dev/null.
Last time I tried it, that was long ago, I failed ....

Argh, it was simple stupid, you just need to add *-q* flag


----------

